# Vw Odis component protection



## eddyboat (Apr 12, 2014)

So does any one know the process of removing component protection from an mib2? I am trying to fit this into my b6 passat I can get access to Odis but how do I remove component protection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

YOU, can't...

The dealer has to do it, because their system connects to an on-line database
with the information on the radio to remove CP, to code it for another VIN. It
is an anti-theft measure.


----------



## ModWagen (Apr 22, 2016)

What are you exactly doing and to which vehicle? If you want c.p. reset or adapted it can be done by mailing in 2-3 parts.


----------



## myounus (Jun 25, 2017)

eddyboat said:


> So does any one know the process of removing component protection from an mib2? I am trying to fit this into my b6 passat I can get access to Odis but how do I remove component protection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ODIS will connect to VW and FAZIT database to check if the unit is stolen. It'll then check SVM to see if it's up to date and remove component protection.


----------



## jrodrigo621 (Dec 22, 2010)

Any update on this?

I got a unit from a 2017 salvage jetta, got the code then i installed it on my 14 jetta se and worked for about a week then it just stop and it says component protection,

So i took it to the dealership over here in Mexico, but the technician didnt know how to do it

Need help with this


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Here is a link describing GEKO which is the system which policies the component 
protection and how EU nations must have CP enabled:
https://erwin.volkswagen.de/erwin/performDownloadGekoForms.do;jsessionid=9887F2

FROM SSP 296 (VAS 5051)
===================

Central data base FAZIT
An essential immobilizer 4 component is the central data base FAZIT at Audi in Ingolstadt.
FAZIT in German stands for Vehicle information and central identification tool. This data base 
contains all the theft-specific data of the control units integrated into the "Immobilizer" and 
"Component protection" functions. The control units involved cannot be adapted without an 
on-line link to FAZIT.

RossTech even says: At the present time the Component Protection can only be learned/disabled 
using the Factory Tool in Combination with an online Connection. Every Audi Dealer/Service should 
be able to perform this Procedure. 

ABRITES commander for VAG has limited CP removal functionality.


----------

